# What To Do?



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to the site and RVing. My wife and I are looking at a 2004 29fbhs. I will attempt to put the link below. Is this a good deal? We have been trying to do our research, but you can't replace experience. We have 2 dogs and are starting a family, so we think this will be good for us to grow. I have a 2005 crew cab F250 powerstroke, so no problems pulling it. Any direction or preference on which hitch setup to install? Thinking the Reese slide instead of a SuperGlide. Lot of difference in money, is an automatic hitch really necessary? Gonna make 8-10 trips a year hopefully. I have been reading site for a while now and I want to buy an Outback even more. You guys seem to be a great help and an amazing support group. Good job. Any help would be greatly appreciated and I will try to answer all the questions I'm sure some of you will have because I am also sure I am missing some information required. But that is why I'm here.

http://imm.rvamerica.net/showinv/imm_detai...&id=5435552

This dealer is about and an hour away from us in New Jersey and they quoted us a price of $17,800. But I saw one listed in NC for an asking price of $14,600.

Thank you all again for any help.

Jim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers!

*I am familiar with that dealer, but not sure about that price? I'm sure others will chime in to asisst you. Once you get your Outback, please check out the rally forums and join us at a rally near you.

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to Outbackers, I'm glad that you have found us. Be sure to ask any questions as the only not so bright question is the one you wish you would have asked.

As for the price, IMHO, the asking price of the dealer sounds a tad high. Have you checked with NADA? (<-- Click back there to follow a link to them) The price range shown is without any options. As the price from the dealer is a "asking" price and this is the off season for them, I'm sure you could get the price down a bit. Although, the price of the unit in NC is very attractive and I hear the drive is nice


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcomes. Well the dealers list price is $20,995 and he quoted us the $17,800. Then I found the NC trailer for sale. I agree that is an attractive price. Road trip may be the plan if I can't work a better deal with Schaeffer's in PA. Like maybe throwing in the hitch, etc. Liking the help here everyone, keep it coming.

RizFam we will definately be lookin g out for rally's. The wife really liked the Outback compared to everything we have seen and I told her there is going to be a rally in NH. Just her most favorite place. She has bicycled up the AutoRoad the past two years. Yes bicycled. Thanks for the info again and I will add any updates.

Jim

P.S. Told my wife that I found this site last night at work and she thought this was the coolest thing.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Please join us at our Pig Roast in Lancaster PA this fall.







Link Below:
3rd Annual Pig Roast


Tami


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

RizFam that will probably be the first thing we sign after the papers for the Outback. Sounds like a great time and that is exactly the type of trips and comraderie we are looking forward to with the Outback.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> RizFam that will probably be the first thing we sign after the papers for the Outback. Sounds like a great time and that is exactly the type of trips and comraderie we are looking forward to with the Outback.










*Glad to hear it!*









Tami


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome to the group from us here in CANADA.we purchased our outback in october of 2007(2003 28 bhs) and we paid $11000 for it .it is imaculate.your price seems close but rember you are dealing with a dealer. private sales are sometimes money savers!!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers. Yes this site is very helpful. And like said before, the only bad question is the question that wasn't asked. As for the price on that camper, it does sound high, especially for being an 04. I know you said that money was an issue so I checked out HolmanRV here. You could use this for some leverage.

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney 31FQBHS 
Unit: 20793 
MSRP Price: $32,625.00 
Your discounted price: $21,951.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677 clicky

We were at the Dayton RV Show last weekend, and was talking to a salesman from Holman, and he said you could take another 2,000 off of this price. They have a ton of Outbacks, and are trying to move them.

If I had the TV I have now when we were looking last year, this is the model I would have bought.

I have heard of fellow Outbackers that have bought from Holman and even with shipping, they still came out ahead. And IMHO, I'd rather buy new, as you get the warranty, so if there are any problems, they pay for it, not you.

Hope this helps in your search for an Outback.

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Please join us at our Pig Roast in Lancaster PA this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want a Pig Roast! You want to come to the White Mountains! Yes! Drink the Kool Aid!! 
NH! Just 2 letters from NJ!! Ha ha!!! Just kidding! Good luck in your search. We'll save a site and keep a light on for ya!!

Ayuh...Love NH!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Please join us at our Pig Roast in Lancaster PA this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You roast cops?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

DoxieDog-I sure hope not!

Mike- That info is certainly helpful. I will be giving them a call and try my best to get some leverage out of that.

Eric- For some strange reason, I am sure we will get a chance to partake in the kool-aid. If I know my wife, more than once.

Jim


----------



## jdozier (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought a 2005 FBHS this year in SC, and paid $14,000 for it. I tow with a F 150 super crew with the 6 1/2' bed and have never had to slide my manual side hitch. I can turn 90 degrees without using the slider. I couldn't see paying that much for an superglide that I don't think you would need. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> But I saw one listed in NC for an asking price of $14,600.


Where in NC?

I have made the drive from NJ to NC several times thanks to cancelled flights at Newark.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Joonbee
















to Outbackers! 

So glad you found us! Sounds like you're going to fit right in









Lots of luck with your search for the perfect Outback for your family!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Please join us at our Pig Roast in Lancaster PA this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You roast cops?








[/quote]

Bad Tami! Bad!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Please join us at our Pig Roast in Lancaster PA this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You roast cops?








[/quote]

Bad Tami! Bad!!!
[/quote]








Ha.. I don't think so Mister







Trying to steal fellow NJ OBrs what are you thinkin?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Please join us at our Pig Roast in Lancaster PA this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You roast cops? 








[/quote]

Bad Tami! Bad!!!
[/quote]
uh...that was tawnya


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Please join us at our Pig Roast in Lancaster PA this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You roast cops?








[/quote]

Bad Tami! Bad!!!
[/quote]
uh...that was tawnya








[/quote]

It was both of them!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Jason- Thanks for the 2 cents. I will stretch them as far as I can. It was great advice. Wish I could find a deal like that, then I would only have to worry about scheduling trips this year. The info on the hitch was great. What type of hitch are you using and do you find it to be a good tight fit?

Humpty- It is Greensboro, NC at Terry Labonte RV. Sorry you had to come to New Jersey and Newark specifically. You have been here, so you know first hand why I am looking forward to traveling.

Skippershe- Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, welcome aboard! Glad to have you with us.

I have to agree with Whodey.....



> Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney 31FQBHS
> Unit: 20793
> MSRP Price: $32,625.00
> Your discounted price: $21,951.00


If you can get a brand new 31FQBS for $4K more than what you're looking at, you should be able to get a better deal.

Whatever you do, best of luck.

Mark


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I have heard of fellow Outbackers that have bought from Holman and even with shipping, they still came out ahead. And IMHO, I'd rather buy new, as you get the warranty, so if there are any problems, they pay for it, not you.
```
While I agree with Mike about the warranty, you do have to consider service...if you buy from Holman and "God forbid" you need some kind of service or warranty work, you will be without a local dealer and on the bottom of the list to be serviced.

Schaefers is a friend of Outbackers.com and I think you should definitely mention that you are online and talking to all of us, it might be worth a couple of bucks.

Welcome, Good luck, and enjoy! Hope to see you at a rally sometime!

Clare


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Regarding Warranty/Service work.....You can call Keystone and get a list of local authorized Keystone repair places - They may or may not be your local Outback dealer....There will be several and there is nothing that says you have to take it to the Outback shop. We bought from Lakeshore and are in Oklahoma and have not had to get in for any warranty work. The warranty is good only for a year and then you can take it anywhere you want and our local shop where we would take it isnt even a Keystone shop.

Our local OB shop threatened not to service if we didnt buy from them and then wouldnt even reduce anything....We bought from Lakeshore and were several thousands cheaper than the local shop and that INCLUDED shipping.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stewartsville, STEWARTSVILLE!!!! hello from Pa just across the river from Harmony. I bought my Outback last year from a guy in Washington NJ. the outback i bought was purchased from Schaeffers. Schaeffer has been very helpful. I even got warranty work done (second owner) don't know if this is normal procedure. 
another good thing they are right down the road from Cabelas







and they will take you there and pick you up.

regards, kevin


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I do plan on calling them tomorrow and trying to work something out. I hope it does work out, because they have been very professional so far. I think using the outbackers is a good suggestion and the fact that they will shoe themselves in to all of my future service and even my upgrade down the road. I tend to be a very loyal person. Hopefully we can come to some terms.

Again, I can t thank you all enough for the warm welcomes and the help. I do definately look forward to meeting some or all of you at some point and sharing a campfire.

Jim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK!! You will love it here. Stay involved and you will quickly see how great everyone is!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome









Hope you make the deal you need/want.

The 29 is a great model. Shame they discontinued it.


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome Joonbee from a fellow New Jerseyan! Outbackers is a wealth of information and really great people. The collection of knowledge and peoples view points is invaluable. Maybe we'll get to meet you in the future.

Cabana Dave and family.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't believe how many outbackers ther are in this area. I can't wait to start puting faces to names.

Sayonara. Glad I could help with your tailgate issue and the greatness of the people on this forum has already shown through loud and clear.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well how did I do? We went down today and beat Schaeffer's up pretty good. At least I think or hope we did. Got the 04 29fbhs for $17,200 including a Reese slide hitch and full installation with the plug in the bed. Good deal? Our salesman Chris had nothing but nice things to say about Outbackers and had done our homework and was getting good advice. Thanks again for everyones help and we look forward to some Outbackers rally's. SPeaking of which I need to get in touch with the campground for the NE pig roast. Tami any advice on which one of the available sites would be the best.

Thanks again, "fellow outbackers", Jim and Kristen


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You had Chris? Thats the same clown that sold me my fiver









Tell him I said hello









Chris was great, he has even joined us at 2 rallies so far









John


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Schaeffer's Rv good people. since my 5er was purchased there i went to them for my hitch. I wanted the 16k pull-rite but they didn't have any. only 14 and 18k. I guess he saw my disappointment. the next day they called back and told me they went and bought 3 16k hitches and they would sell me the 16k for the 14k price. also they were the ONLY dealer who told me the exact price of all work and labor! then they knocked 25 bucks off because my truck had some wires already there.


----------

